# R&M Bait and tackle Lafferty



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

I'm sure some of you guys have bought bait from Richard I was informed this morning he passed away.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)




----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

thanks, never been there but my prayers to the family.


----------

